# Dieing male guppies



## daiju007 (Jan 28, 2011)

hi I got guppies about two months ago my females had 14 babies and recently i noticed a dead male guppy in the tank the next day another one was swimming strangely so i put some of that blue medicine in the tank but then decided to move both males one which looked like he got his tail bitten off and another that was swimming strangely in my other ten gal tank and put some medicine in that tank the next day the one that was swimming strangely died and the one with the tale bitten off is still living but it looks like its going to die anytime... all i have in the tank is 5 female had 3 male 14 babies three snails two long fined albino sucker fish guys some baby assassin snails and a dwarf frog what do u think is happening to them my females seem perfectly find and when i looked at the males it doesn't look like they have any spots or anything that is visible


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

It could be a number of things, i'm no expert and i'm new to all this myself, but from my experience, my frogs nipped at my betta's tail sometimes when they where looking for food. 

Medicating without actually knowing what's wrong can be dangerous so be careful. It can be more toxic then some diseases if a fish is already feeling week or stressed.


How's your water Ie. amonia, nitrites and nitrates etc.

Do you know how old they were when you got them?


----------



## daiju007 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have no idea how old they were when i got them but they were swimming around really fast and normally just yesterday and i just changed the water before they died to get the medicine out just in case that was the reason but they died anyway. water shd be all good i changed it in the early morning n they died in the evening.


----------



## daiju007 (Jan 28, 2011)

my babies seem to be doing fine and all the lady guppies r doing great... poor boys


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear that.

Have you tested your water recently?


----------



## daiju007 (Jan 28, 2011)

nope maybe i will do that tomorrow


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

that would give you a good starting point.


----------



## daiju007 (Jan 28, 2011)

okay so i checked the water and everything was fine now three four female fish all i have left have been bitten to hell i have nothing except the guppies in the tank i have a feeling the babies r doing this do u think its possible that the babies r biting the adults i saw the adults stomache is full of blood and it has a bit puncture in it and her tail is gone and anothers fins got bitten off and the others tail is split in two


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Check your PH and also your GH/KH (water hardness). My fancy guppies keel over really fast when the water is too soft for them, or if the PH isn't right. If you're zero on ammonia/nitrites and low nitrates, chances are that it's the hardness of the water that's doing it. We have really soft water in the lower mainland, and it doesn't agree with all fish.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

pretty sure the babies are busy running away from hungry moms. possibly the moms cause they get read hungry afterwards. you should provide tank parameter numbers like what tests you did and the number results. "everything is fine" doesnt really help us in solving the mystery!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

is your water buffered?

when mine wasn't i had guppies die off slowly, but even just buffering it to around 100+ ppm GH and 60 ppm KH, that die off stopped. The guppies that were born in my water parameters lasted longer, but most died anyways before i buffered


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i had trouble with males dying, until i got my pH to 7.2 and hardness above 5.0. and you need salt with gups, 1 tbsp per 5 gallon as directed on the box of aquarium salt. also remember salt does not evaporate, so if your just adding water do to evaporation, like a gallon or so. do not add salt, but on a water change add the amount you took out after you refill the tank. i like to dilute the salt in a glass of tank temp water. one more thing, you should have a ratio of 3 or more females to 1 male Guppie. Hope that helps Cheers


----------

